# Old Swan Brewery Perth



## Guest Lurker (27/2/07)

So, as a special treat, Mrs GL is driving, and we are going to OSB for dinner, where they have 5 brewed on premises beers for me to try.

I am working from light to dark, so I ask for the Pilsner. "" Oh we have the James Squire Pilsener instead".

OK I'll have the wit. "Oh we have the James Squire Amber Ale instead"

One sided discussion with the waiter about barley vs wheat, hops vs spices, different species of yeast, with blank looks in return. Turns out the brewer has left, they dont have any OSB beers at all. This is at a restaurant in an old brewery, pictures of brewing equipment all over the walls, advertised on the web as having their own beers, have a hard copy menu on the table with a list of their beers.

Take it up with the guy on the desk who suggested that having James Squire on tap made them a microbrewery, it was too hard to take the menus apart and change them, JS Amber is the same as a wit, and I should piss off. 

So I did, went next door to the Italian restaurant where they have Nastro Azzurro, and had a jolly nice dinner.

But if you are looking for craft brewed beer, dont go anywhere near the Old Swan Brewery in Perth.


----------



## Tony M (28/2/07)

I went there a couple of months ago and was totally underwhelmed. I thought that perhaps they had just been pumping the bilges of the original brewery---wringing out the old floorboards or something.
But seriously, I felt that the brewer either had no sense of adventure or imagination or perhaps he was being directed by his controllers to keep everything neutral for the tourists, or he was under strict budgetry constraints (dont waste our good money on hops)


----------



## BigAl (28/2/07)

Goodness me  , last time i went there was a great experience, Hugh Dunn (ex very experienced brewer from swam) was the brew master, they had 5 of their own on tap, pilsner, pale ale, porter, wit and the specialty, the beers were well drinkable and crafted.

So...what the $&ck has happened to the OSB in the last six months? :angry: bloody bean counters at Lion Nathan i bet......

On the up side there are many new craftbreweries opening up in WA where i will be happy to divert my disposable income to, i see its just bad luck for the OSB. Maybe they should call it the old swan bar now?


----------



## brendanos (28/2/07)

Doesn't surprise me. I've tried on a few occasions to get out there to try the beers, but was turned down the first time because they were full, and upon calling for a second visit, was told they only serve beer with a meal.

Now I understand there are liscencing regulations, but you'd think a brewery would be able to serve beer.....

I tried their wit and porter at the fremantle beer festival last year, hence the interest in visiting the brewery, but it now seems they're not really interested in beer at all.

It seems a shame to let such a great location (and one of beer history) go to waste.


----------



## Batz (28/2/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> JS Amber is the same as a wit, and I should piss off.




I would have had to say a few words about that,sounds like it would be a waste of time all the same.


----------



## jimmyjack (28/2/07)

> So...what the $&ck has happened to the OSB in the last six months? bloody bean counters at Lion Nathan i bet......




Nothing to do with Lion Nathan. I dont know for sure but I am pretty sure this place has nothing to do with Lion anymore. I know for a fact that a Lion Nathan establishment would not sell competitor wines.


Cheers, JJ


----------



## deebee (28/2/07)

Bad karma. Serves em right.


----------



## randyrob (28/2/07)

Thanks for the update GL, just had a look at the website it talks up the "microbrewery" bigtime
i was just driving past it yesterday and thinking it would have been nice to go back there.
well at least i dodged this bullet.

Rob.


----------



## kook (28/2/07)

Big shame. I haven't been there since I arrived back, but we used to like it as a dinner spot. The food there is normally pretty good, and the beer although not up to Feral standards, was still quite tasty. The main thing there though is the view, it's just brilliant.


----------



## Asher (28/2/07)

OSB not brewing beer anymore!! 
Thats bad news... I got married there in Aug05. What sold me was that I could get craftbrewed beer served to all our guests. I'll email John Stallwood @ re Hugh Dunn and get the goss


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (28/2/07)

Bummer. I have been there a couple of times after wedding ceremonies for a few pre-reception beverages and was impressed. I guess if a decent beer is to be drunk at crawley, I'll have to return to my uni days of drinking homebrew while wetting a line on the jetty out the front.


----------



## Adamt (28/2/07)

Jimmyjack:

OSB IS owned by Lion Nathan.

From here, "In the 1980s, the company was part of the empire of the failed tycoon Alan Bond. It has since been acquired by Lion Nathan, a multinational Australian brewing concern that accounts for many different beers in the Asia-Pacific area."

Wouldn't be surprised if LN decided to stop on-site brewing as it was too expensive, funny that everywhere seems to still plug the on-site brewing though.


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/2/07)

I sent the restaurant a dirty email which I just got a reply to. Wont post it here as it was a private communication, but they indicate that there will be no microbrewed beers, they are changing the website and the menus, they are not sure what beers they will be selling in the long term as they are "waiting for Lion Nathan to tell them".


----------



## BigAl (28/2/07)

Its hard to imagine that with the move of peoples tastes to favour craftbeer over megaswill that they can make a stupid decision like this. 

Its similar logic to Carlton UB that put the price of beer up to pay for rediculously expensive stupid ads to try and sell more of their [email protected] megaswill beer that people dont want to drink anymore..... :blink:


----------



## kook (28/2/07)

It's a big shame that we're losing what is realistically the only micro with variety near the CBD.

Does Bobby Dazzlers still produce the two Nail beers?


----------



## BigAl (28/2/07)

I thought the brewery was sold off to some non brewing banker types after John sustianed his injuries?

Ive always found BDs to be ferrel, the last time i had a beer there the glass looked liked someone had kicked it around in black sand and it had no head on it whatsoever, i took it back drank had one beer and left, that was a few years ago, im just not that keen to go back.


----------



## Morrie0069 (28/2/07)

Just had a reply to an email I sent them:

"Thanks for your email,

As of just over a week ago, our microbrewery unfortunately closed down, we are now offering the James Squire range of beers (pilsner, amber ale, golden ale and porter) as well as Hahn Premium Light, XXXX Gold, Becks, Heineken and of course Swan Draught.

Please feel free to contact me if you have any other queries.

Best wishes

Nichola 
Wedding Events & Marketing
Old Swan Brewery Restaurant and Function Venue"

A great pity, as it looks like a great location and setup.


----------



## Mercs Own (28/2/07)

Always sad to hear of a micro shutting down. I was working in Perth a couple of years ago and spent quite a few hours at the Old Swan - yes having a drink at the bar (no meal required) having a beer outside in early spring looking over the Swan River. Hugh was always up for a chat , ran me through the brew house did some tastings etc Also whilst there I went to a IBD dinner met Roger Bussel and a whole heap of brewers. So not only is it sad a micro is gone but also a meeting place for brewers professional and enthusiast.

I am sure Hugh will turn up somewhere and unshakled from the contraints of LN make some damn good beer - BTW his beer at the Old Swan was pretty good.


----------



## brendanos (28/2/07)

kook said:


> It's a big shame that we're losing what is realistically the only micro with variety near the CBD.
> 
> Does Bobby Dazzlers still produce the two Nail beers?




From Vic Crossland's column in the West Australian, Jan 4th 2007
_
A busy year lies ahead for anyone tracking new craft beers. John Stallwood, whose microbrewery was the first in Perth city, is about to relaunch Nail Ale with a range of beers he says will be beyond what people have come to expect.

After giving up brewing for a year because of serious injury, Mr Stallwood has been working as a consultant while brewing at Jarrah Jacks in Pemberton. Hes keeping Nails revival plans fairly secret, but they include small batches of connoisseur beer styles, putting draught beers in several bars and pubs in the metropolitan area and a special bottled brew._


I remember reading something else but can't seem to find it.

Brendan


----------



## Simon W (28/2/07)

Had a very quick flick thru old Crossland articles and could find nothing about Hugh Dunn, but found a little more info about John Stallwood.

Feb 15th 07
_ Nail Ale will be relaunched next month. Brewer-director John Stallwood is striving to make it on March 21, the seventh birthday of his original Nail brewery in Perth._

Edit: And this from www.microbrewing.com.au
_WESTERN AUSTRALIA

After 3 years at the Old Swan Brewery Hugh Dunn will not be renewing his current contract and will be pursuing other interests in the brewing industry. No decision has yet been made on the future of the brewing operations at Old Swan.”
_


----------



## brendanos (28/2/07)

Yeah that's the Nail reference I was thinking of!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (28/2/07)

kook said:


> It's a big shame that we're losing what is realistically the only micro with variety near the CBD.
> 
> Does Bobby Dazzlers still produce the two Nail beers?




I would have liked to try one when in Perth just resently kook,but PistolPatch arranged for us to be asked to, "leave their establishment" h34r: 

Batz


----------



## BigAl (28/2/07)

Re OSB "As of just over a week ago, our microbrewery unfortunately closed down"

Could be a 600L setup going cheap....


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/2/07)

BigAl said:


> Re OSB "As of just over a week ago, our microbrewery unfortunately closed down"
> 
> Could be a 600L setup going cheap....




...... AusDB was talking about buying communal equipment for WCB.


----------



## TidalPete (28/2/07)

Adamt said:


> Jimmyjack:
> 
> OSB IS owned by Lion Nathan.
> 
> Lion Nathan, a multinational Australian brewing concern that accounts for many different beers in the Asia-Pacific area."



Not ours h34r: --- Linky

:beer:


----------



## InCider (28/2/07)

TidalPete said:


> Not ours h34r: --- Linky
> 
> :beer:



Pete, they're just hedging their bets for the Bledisloe Cup.  

Sweet as Bro!


----------



## pbrosnan (28/2/07)

This is a real pity. The OSB produced pretty reasonable beer and you didn't have to drive to the Swan Valley to get it. I was there at New Year and had a couple of pale ales which were certainly passable. Wouldn't it be great if JS started a brew pub here to sell their beers instead? On the topic of Bobby's, I go there a couple of times a month for the Cooper's which is always excellent. The crowd is an interesting cross section.


----------

